# Huancaya - Nor Yauyos - LIMA



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

En la mañana sacaron un reportaje acerca de este sitio asi que me pareció chevere buscar más información y traerla al foro. Si ya han hecho un thead sobre Huancaya weno... en el gusto está la repetición !

Entre Huancaya y Vitis










Plaza de Alis antes de llegar a Huancaya



















El distrito de Huancaya se ubica en la Reserva Paisajistica Nor Yauyos Cochas y se encuentra a 290 Km (Vía carretera central) o 320 Km (Vía cañete) al sur este de la ciudad de Lima (8 horas en carro particular)). La reserva comprende parte de las provincias de Yauyos(Región Lima) y Jauja (Región Junin).


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

bravazo!.., muy bonito lugar, ese puente en el rio es unico
pero, hay algunas fotos q no se ven = S


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

En las fotos, se ve increíble. Elogio tu tema (¿ya?). Es un lugar más que me interesaría conocer


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

huancaya? la hermana menor de huancayo (si lo se broma estupida). NO veo la fotos del peublo solo del paisaje


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El pueblo luce encantador y ni hablar de los paisajes. Excelente lugar para pasar un fin de semana en sereno aislamiento.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Y ahora si se pueden ver todas las fotos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Otras más


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que rica es la naturaleza, los paisajes están muy chéveres.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que bonito!!!!! :happy:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy bonito el lugar!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Alis y Huancaya!!, recuerdo haber bailado una yunza alla cuando tenía 14 o 15 años, q recuerdos. 
Muy buena las fotos, el paisaje con los cerros, el rio ... es realmente espectacular y la carretera ni hablar es toda una aventura.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermoso! El pueblo y la naturaleza!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

rasogu said:


> huancaya? la hermana menor de huancayo (si lo se broma estupida). NO veo la fotos del peublo solo del paisaje


Yo tambien iba a hacer esa broma ... :nuts:

Me gusta lo que has mostrado, ClauDia. El pueblo luce acogedor y tranquilo, el entorno tiene unos paisajes muy bellos. :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me encantan estos pueblitos tan cheveres, acogedores y su entorno natural, siempre impresionante y bello.

Gracias por el tema ON, chica OFF !!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Gracias por el tema ON, chica OFF !!!


^^ Tu eres terrible.... la chica hace buenos threads on.

Lindo lugar, el paisaje espectacular... el problema son ciertas vías de acceso y cuando llueve no es tan facil de llegar ahí y ver todo lo bello que tiene el lugar.

Las imágenes dejan con la boca abierta.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Me encantan estos pueblitos tan cheveres, acogedores y su entorno natural, siempre impresionante y bello.
> 
> Gracias por el tema ON, chica OFF !!!


:sleepy: 

No podría existir el brig para los moderadores tb? :happy:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Aun hay mas !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estuve allí en el 2005, realmente es un lugar hermoso.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Se nota que es encantador el paisaje, me guataría pasarme una tarde allá.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Primera vez que fotos de esos lugares, todo se ve apacible, tranquilo, como para pasar un fin de semana caminando y admirando los paisajes. 
Hay hospedaje en el pueblo?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow--espectacular el lugar, Clau. Un verdadero tesoro casi escondido...¡buen hallazgo!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No en vano es una de las pocas reservas paisajísticas en el Perú.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q hermozo, q geografia, q paisajes, como amo la naturaleza......


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Simplemente fascinanate!!!... sin ir muy lejos.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy lindos los paisajes de Huancaya, la hermana menor de Huancayo :lol: (guárdense los tomates que yo no inventé el chiste), alguna vez vi un especial en televisión de este lugar y era maravilloso con las cordillera tan cerca, con sus ríos y riachuelos, con el verde de sus campos y ese cielo tan limpio.



*ClauDia* said:


>


Y yo conozco al hermano gemelo de esta loza deportiva, el entorno es tremendamente parecido, lo peculiar es que se encuentra en la propia Lima, eso si, se tiene que aguzar la puntería si no se acabó el partido.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


>


Por que e chevere...

Chevere...




Vane de Rosas said:


> ^^ Tu eres terrible.... la chica hace buenos threads *on*.


Si pues, tiene razón, Sky ta bien ‘on pa decirle eso a la señorita.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^
ajajaja, digamos mejor que Huancaya es la melliza de Huancayo, pues, así evitamos cualquier controversia. :lol:

Y ya me imagino a sky desde el Olimpo de la moderación, con un tremendo interruptor calificándonos: "Este forista es ON!!!... y este es OFF!!! $#%/!!!!"
:lol: 

Mejor no le pregunto de qué lado me ha puesto... hno: :angel: :lol: :jk:

¡¡¡Clau, más fotos ON, please!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:lol: jajajaj 

Ya mas fotos mejor..


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La sierra de Lima tiene paisajes preciosos.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


>


No hay nada que hacer que somos un país futbolero, hasta en pueblos tan pequeños y accidentados se dan maña para destinar un espacio y construir un campo de fútbol.

Y muy lindo lugar, se ve espectacular para el relax.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

La naturaleza es preciosa, en el lugar donde hay casas falta pavimento, en fin... buenas fotos ! :cheers:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

lindo lugar.. aunque creo que se hizo algo más conocido cuando sus paisajes fueron mostrados en Eva del Eden.


----------

